# Fishermen’s Village



## silentg (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi Tug Members,
We went to South Florida to visit cousins in Bonita Springs last week end. We stayed in Port Charlotte, across from Punta Gourda. This was supposed to be our  timeshare week at Fishermen’s Village. Fishermen’s Village Timeshares are closed and will remain closed probably until June. We went to the office and they told us they have to get approvals from Insurance and permits from the city to re open. We were told that a lengthily explanation letter would be coming in the mail. Also unlikely we will get any bonus time for our lost week. We can’t complain though, no maintenance fee has been charge for this year (yet).
Here is a photo of me standing outside our timeshare unit. We hope to stay there next January. We still had a fun time last weekend. Used IHG points for hotel stay.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 31, 2018)

Love this resort.  Spent many July 4th and Christmas weeks there when my late MIL was alive.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 31, 2018)

Is fishermans village still open?   Was planning on meeting a cousin in Venice there some time, as we live in estero


----------



## charlja (Mar 7, 2018)

We own here.  Received our maintenance bill yesterday.  $1940!!!!!  The letter didn't explain enough as far as I am concerned.  No projected opening date.  No explanation of what happens if/when the insurance company does pay.  No summary of what repairs will be made.  At the end of the letter it says that if we don't pay they will cancel our license agreement.  What does that mean?  Thanks for any replies.  Very frustrated - this bill is HUGE.  Poor management letter!


----------



## crashman (Mar 12, 2018)

We have owned at Fisherman's Village for years.  The place has gone downhill significantly in terms of maintenance.  We too got the letter demanding nearly $2000 in maintenance. Something doesn't smell right here.  They say the insurance is delayed but they need money now for repairs.  I suspect that there is no insurance assessment, or if there is,  the ins co. said the damage is pre-existing hurricane Irma.  A friend was there last week and the resort has been closed since Irma with no damage visible on outside. Our request for the insurance adjustment was declined.  We will ask for the construction estimate but I am sure there is none.  This is likely a scam.  Owners do not pay until this gets sorted out. Owners should make decisions, not some unknown "managers".

Crashman


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 12, 2018)

For those who have not owned this place for long, it was closed for extensive repair after Hurricane Charley in 2004.  We exchanged into a week there for July 4th through RCI and we lost the exchange due to resort closure and RCI did not give us a replacement week or exchange fee refund.   The resort was closed for more than a year then.  I wonder if the repair was not completely done then or that subsequently they had not done any routine refurbishments.


----------



## charlja (Mar 12, 2018)

Technically we have a “right to use” vacation license, and don’t own anything really.   That is why you never see owner meetings or voting as are common with timesharrs that have “owners in common”.   

It is water damage.   I was told there is no repair plan in place since tgey don’t know the amount of money they may get through insurance.   So how did they set an amount of maintenance without a real plan of costs?

It doesn’t smell right.   Maybe they didn’t use the insurance money properly and make the stated repairs after Charley.   I feel they should release us without consequences from our vacation license.   It could well be that is what they want...
http://www.fishville.com/fishermens-village-buy-nearby-impac/


----------



## charlja (Mar 12, 2018)

I did speak with the general manager today and he said that another informational letter is being mailed soon.  Stay tuned.


----------



## silentg (Mar 12, 2018)

charlja said:


> We own here.  Received our maintenance bill yesterday.  $1940!!!!!  The letter didn't explain enough as far as I am concerned.  No projected opening date.  No explanation of what happens if/when the insurance company does pay.  No summary of what repairs will be made.  At the end of the letter it says that if we don't pay they will cancel our license agreement.  What does that mean?  Thanks for any replies.  Very frustrated - this bill is HUGE.  Poor management letter!


Sent you a PM


----------



## silentg (Mar 12, 2018)

charlja said:


> I did speak with the general manager today and he said that another informational letter is being mailed soon.  Stay tuned.


You mean they are going to explain this? I won’t hold my breath!


----------



## silentg (Mar 12, 2018)

crashman said:


> We have owned at Fisherman's Village for years.  The place has gone downhill significantly in terms of maintenance.  We too got the letter demanding nearly $2000 in maintenance. Something doesn't smell right here.  They say the insurance is delayed but they need money now for repairs.  I suspect that there is no insurance assessment, or if there is,  the ins co. said the damage is pre-existing hurricane Irma.  A friend was there last week and the resort has been closed since Irma with no damage visible on outside. Our request for the insurance adjustment was declined.  We will ask for the construction estimate but I am sure there is none.  This is likely a scam.  Owners do not pay until this gets sorted out. Owners should make decisions, not some unknown "managers".
> 
> Crashman


We are not owners we have RTU lease, this is over for me!


----------



## silentg (Mar 12, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> Is fishermans village still open?   Was planning on meeting a cousin in Venice there some time, as we live in estero


Not open and no word on when it will if ever reopen?


----------



## crashman (Mar 13, 2018)

charlja said:


> Technically we have a “right to use” vacation license, and don’t own anything really.   That is why you never see owner meetings or voting as are common with timesharrs that have “owners in common”.
> 
> It is water damage.   I was told there is no repair plan in place since tgey don’t know the amount of money they may get through insurance.   So how did they set an amount of maintenance without a real plan of costs?
> 
> ...


----------



## crashman (Mar 13, 2018)

Well said Charlja!  See my post of yesterday.  Something very non-transparent is going on.  Indeed they may want all owners out so they can sell the space.


----------



## rickk (Mar 16, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> Is fishermans village still open?   Was planning on meeting a cousin in Venice there some time, as we live in estero





silentg said:


> Not open and no word on when it will if ever reopen?


The restaurants are open I know because we ate there. I can't speak for the time share units.


----------



## silentg (Mar 16, 2018)

Yes the shops and restaurants are open. The timeshare is closed.


----------



## JeffW (Mar 18, 2018)

My father owns there.  He also received the $1940 letter.   I talking to my brother, who is handling some affairs for my father, he thought he saw where the RTU (either the resort as a whole, or our contract specifically) only is good through the mid 2020's.  Can anyone else confirm this?  

if so, particularly for us. I can't see the economic sense for it.  I told him we might be better to just cut our losses:  not many any more, and let FVR take over rights to the unit.  While legally they could pursue other similar unit owners, if it's a significant portion of owners, would they?   They'd need to find a new owner for us in a few years anyway when our RTU expires; us cancelling now just moves that up.

Thoughts?


----------



## Kathi fisher (Mar 21, 2018)

I just got the latest info letter. I think it is time to contact the State of Florida re: this assessment, re Fl Statute2017, Title XL, Chapter 721. And the Timeshare Consumer Association . I don’t know how many owners or how to get the list, but we need to speak as a “whole” group, even a class action. There is something very unconventional occurring. Florida deals with hurricane damage every year but. It like this. Kathi Fisher


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 21, 2018)

Is it possible that they have made no attempt to actually do any of the work yet to restore the timeshare units because they have a buyer for the property? Are they hoping many owners let their ownerships revert back to the HOA or developer because if enough owners do that someone(s) are going to benefit greatly? I would be suspicious of hidden motives.


----------



## Kathi fisher (Mar 22, 2018)

Maybe Morgan and Morgan could find out what’s going on


----------



## Nina Sinervo (Mar 26, 2018)

crashman said:


> We have owned at Fisherman's Village for years.  The place has gone downhill significantly in terms of maintenance.  We too got the letter demanding nearly $2000 in maintenance. Something doesn't smell right here.  They say the insurance is delayed but they need money now for repairs.  I suspect that there is no insurance assessment, or if there is,  the ins co. said the damage is pre-existing hurricane Irma.  A friend was there last week and the resort has been closed since Irma with no damage visible on outside. Our request for the insurance adjustment was declined.  We will ask for the construction estimate but I am sure there is none.  This is likely a scam.  Owners do not pay until this gets sorted out. Owners should make decisions, not some unknown "managers".
> 
> Crashman


It is thrue that the owners should make decisions. But have we any real power. Was the maintainance fee one thime or  is it realy rised so much.


----------



## Nina Sinervo (Mar 26, 2018)

Nina Sinervo said:


> It is thrue that the owners should make decisions. But have we any real power. Was the maintainance fee one thime or  is it realy rised so much.


It is frong if they do not calculate the costs and tell how much they are supposing to have from owners


----------



## Nina Sinervo (Mar 26, 2018)

silentg said:


> View attachment 5582 Hi Tug Members,
> We went to South Florida to visit cousins in Bonita Springs last week end. We stayed in Port Charlotte, across from Punta Gourda. This was supposed to be our  timeshare week at Fishermen’s Village. Fishermen’s Village Timeshares are closed and will remain closed probably until June. We went to the office and they told us they have to get approvals from Insurance and permits from the city to re open. We were told that a lengthily explanation letter would be coming in the mail. Also unlikely we will get any bonus time for our lost week. We can’t complain though, no maintenance fee has been charge for this year (yet).
> Here is a photo of me standing outside our timeshare unit. We hope to stay there next January. We still had a fun time last weekend. Used IHG points for hotel stay.





silentg said:


> You mean they are going to explain this? I won’t hold my breath!


Have you got any expanation yet. I think that it would be good if this question be explained for all timeshare owners. As somebody said together we can fight bag othervais never nouws what would happem. Have you any arena were you can get together.


----------



## silentg (Mar 27, 2018)

Nina Sinervo said:


> Have you got any expanation yet. I think that it would be good if this question be explained for all timeshare owners. As somebody said together we can fight bag othervais never nouws what would happem. Have you any arena were you can get together.


Sent you a PM


----------



## siamesecat (Mar 30, 2018)

Hello,

I am also an owner at Fishermen's Village. I wanted to deposit my 2018 week into Interval International so I paid the $645 that they quoted me at the time in November. They told me I could deposit. I also have the invoice and the March 12th letter that attempts to explain why we have to pay $1940 for 2018. I am concerned that no specifics are given on how much it would costs to renovate each unit. I am not paying anymore money until I know more. Please keep me in the loop.


----------



## silentg (Mar 31, 2018)

siamesecat said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am also an owner at Fishermen's Village. I wanted to deposit my 2018 week into Interval International so I paid the $645 that they quoted me at the time in November. They told me I could deposit. I also have the invoice and the March 12th letter that attempts to explain why we have to pay $1940 for 2018. I am concerned that no specifics are given on how much it would costs to renovate each unit. I am not paying anymore money until I know more. Please keep me in the loop.


Hi TUGGERS!
We received another letter today from Fishermen’s Village. They sent us a password to go on their page to look at the insurance claim estimates that they have made. Everything was spelled out and they also included a Termination of Lease Form. That releases us from any more payment or involvement with them. We have already signed and sent it back for them to sign.
For us this is over!
Silentg


----------



## Panina (Mar 31, 2018)

silentg said:


> Hi TUGGERS!
> We received another letter today from Fishermen’s Village. They sent us a password to go on their page to look at the insurance claim estimates that they have made. Everything was spelled out and they also included a Termination of Lease Form. That releases us from any more payment or involvement with them. We have already signed and sent it back for them to sign.
> For us this is over!
> Silentg


Happy for you getting cleanly out of it.  No what if’s. Congrats.


----------



## silentg (Apr 1, 2018)

siamesecat said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am also an owner at Fishermen's Village. I wanted to deposit my 2018 week into Interval International so I paid the $645 that they quoted me at the time in November. They told me I could deposit. I also have the invoice and the March 12th letter that attempts to explain why we have to pay $1940 for 2018. I am concerned that no specifics are given on how much it would costs to renovate each unit. I am not paying anymore money until I know more. Please keep me in the loop.


Were you able to exchange your 2018 week?


----------



## Georges77 (Apr 2, 2018)

silentg said:


> Hi TUGGERS!
> We received another letter today from Fishermen’s Village. They sent us a password to go on their page to look at the insurance claim estimates that they have made. Everything was spelled out and they also included a Termination of Lease Form. That releases us from any more payment or involvement with them. We have already signed and sent it back for them to sign.
> For us this is over!
> Silentg



Silentg, 

Did you speak with anyone at Fisherman's Village about the Termination form?   I also noticed it on the website they just shared, but don't believe I have seen any other mention of it in the correspondence they have sent.


----------



## FL-Timeshare-Owner (Apr 5, 2018)

Kathi fisher said:


> I just got the latest info letter. I think it is time to contact the State of Florida re: this assessment, re Fl Statute2017, Title XL, Chapter 721. And the Timeshare Consumer Association . I don’t know how many owners or how to get the list, but we need to speak as a “whole” group, even a class action. There is something very unconventional occurring. Florida deals with hurricane damage every year but. It like this. Kathi Fisher


Have you found out if we have rights as timeshare owners? We also own at Fisherman's Village. I was informed that the issue is a difference of opinion on the estimated damages of repair. The Resort didn't agree with the insurance adjuster's estimated damages report so they hired their own private adjuster to determine what the amount of the damages were and they are disputing the insurance company because they want more money paid out on the claim. I asked if they were to come to a settlement if we would be reimbursed our money that we had to pay for the special assessment and they said they could not guarantee a reimbursement. If you multiply the $1940 x 2397 weeks = $4,650,180 they are trying to collect from individual timeshare owners. The insurance policy is for over $20 million in coverage for the property. I am having a hard time with the exact amount of damages there are? And when they receive money from the insurance company why would we not get our money back? I would love to hear feedback from other owners?


----------



## talkamotta (Apr 5, 2018)

I own there and got the letter.  I had already paid my mfs so it was 1250 approx.  I visited the resort last October after the hurricane and saw the insides of the units.  They were being gutted.  The stores and the restaurant at the end was in service. When hurricane Charley hit  I  had already deposited my week so I lost nothing.  There was no special assessment for that hurricane.  This amount seems rather high but for the most part they seem to try to keep costs down. I've been getting letters and even pictures in the mail of the damage.  It makes sense for the construction to keep moving along as fast as possible.  Each week owners loose useage and it costs everyone for weeks in vacancy.  I hope that if I pay and the insurance kicks in then our future mfs will be lowered.  I would like to see numbers.  My trust is shakey.


----------



## silentg (Apr 6, 2018)

There is no construction going on. Those are estimates of work that has to be done. You can do what you want, you may know more than we do about the management at Fishermen’s Village. We have only had the lease two years. We signed a termination of lease form so we are done.Best of Luck hopefully you will get reimbursed for the maintenance fee and will get to use your timeshare again. Let us know what happens.
Silentg


----------



## silentg (Apr 6, 2018)

Georges77 said:


> Silentg,
> 
> Did you speak with anyone at Fisherman's Village about the Termination form?   I also noticed it on the website they just shared, but don't believe I have seen any other mention of it in the correspondence they have sent.


In the letter and on the termination of lease form it spells out the termination. Also they will not hold us liable for any fees at all. No credit rating damage. Just as it says termination of lease. Fishermen’s Village can ask for that fee,but if they don’t get it by April 29,2018 they will terminate the lease. It says that in the letter and on the termination of the lease form. I’m waiting for them to send me the copy with the Fishermen’s Village Manger’s signature.will let you know when we receive it.


----------



## LOIS LEE (Apr 8, 2018)

We have owned for many, many years. We did not pay more after hurricane Charlie.


----------



## siamesecat (Apr 14, 2018)

silentg said:


> Were you able to exchange your 2018 week?


I did deposit it in interval international. I am not sure what the status is. Can they tell II they want the week back?

I have not paid the rest of the money requested by FV


----------



## silentg (Apr 14, 2018)

Have you already booked an exchange?


----------



## santo1951 (Apr 24, 2018)

I have 4 weeks at the village and have received the same communication ,they want $8000 with no indication as to how they will proceed .Its really frustrating that they are simply pushing us out so they can move on with their redevelopment.We paid for insurance through our maintenance fees, either the admin. was negligent in purchasing insurance or the insurance company is playing hard to get . It is true that most of the cost in to remove the mould which was caused by the lack of action by the resorts admin. had they acted quickly the damage or cost would have been much much less. I cannot believe that we can simply be pushed out ,there has to be something we can do


----------



## santo1951 (Apr 25, 2018)

Kathi fisher said:


> I just got the latest info letter. I think it is time to contact the State of Florida re: this assessment, re Fl Statute2017, Title XL, Chapter 721. And the Timeshare Consumer Association . I don’t know how many owners or how to get the list, but we need to speak as a “whole” group, even a class action. There is something very unconventional occurring. Florida deals with hurricane damage every year but. It like this. Kathi Fisher


I hope someone can organize because something really smells here


----------



## silentg (Apr 27, 2018)

Just an update...we received the signed Termination of Lease from the Manager of Fishermen’s Village.
We are officially out of the RTU. I’m glad it’s over.
For me anyway!
Silentg


----------



## JeffW (Apr 29, 2018)

silentg said:


> Just an update...we received the signed Termination of Lease from the Manager of Fishermen’s Village.
> We are officially out of the RTU. I’m glad it’s over.
> For me anyway!
> Silentg



Congrats!   Can you (or someone) post (as an attachment?) the Termination agreement?  I'm not finding it where previously mentioned it was located.  Thanks.  Jeff


----------



## silentg (Apr 29, 2018)

Did you get the letter from Management? It explains how to get into documents. If you haven’t responded yet, they will automatically terminate your lease. The deadline was today. So you really don’t have to do anything. Watch your mail, I’m sure they will send you a notice of termination.


----------



## Jezza32 (May 3, 2018)

I am also an owner facing the same problems. I have been told that Fissherman’s village wants out of the timeshare business and wants to convert our condos to luxury suites to be used like a conventional hotel. When the last hurricane came through they tried to claim damage but the insurance company would not cover any claim because there was in fact no damage. The village then proceeded to rip out the walls, which are the photos of “damage” we were all sent in March. This is really a case of fraud and I would like to see a class action law suit put in place but it is hard to find who is who in this suit. 

I unfortunately, paid the regular maintenance fees of about 625 at the beginning of the year being told iI could exchange the week with RCI. However, RCI requires a 300 transaction fee which I should have been made aware of at the time.

If there is significant interest I will set up a Facebook page to get everyone together.


----------



## Jezza32 (May 3, 2018)

Jezza32 said:


> I am also an owner facing the same problems. I have been told that Fissherman’s village wants out of the timeshare business and wants to convert our condos to luxury suites to be used like a conventional hotel. When the last hurricane came through they tried to claim damage but the insurance company would not cover any claim because there was in fact no damage. The village then proceeded to rip out the walls, which are the photos of “damage” we were all sent in March. This is really a case of fraud and I would like to see a class action law suit put in place but it is hard to find who is who in this suit.
> 
> I unfortunately, paid the regular maintenance fees of about 625 at the beginning of the year being told iI could exchange the week with RCI. However, RCI requires a 300 transaction fee which I should have been made aware of at the time.
> 
> If there is significant interest I will set up a Facebook page to get everyone together.



Just an afterthought, everyone on this thread should place a formal complaint with the Florida State Attorney General’s office. We will be tomorrow. An overwhelming list of complaints will certainly prompt an investigation.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 3, 2018)

looks like this made a local news station at least

http://www.winknews.com/2018/05/03/...led-fees-resort-says-need-repair-irma-damage/


----------



## santo1951 (May 6, 2018)

Can anyone update ,is anything going on...Its really frustrating that this corporations is allowed to cheat all the licensee out of their right to use . They are carrying out a dishonest if not illegal act to get control of the resort and develop it for their own profit. The Punta Gorda administration facilitated this travesty by selling the land to the resort owners ,had they kept ownership of the land the situation would have been different.


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Jun 25, 2018)

Fishermen's Village will legally be defaulting on the contract if they don't give credit for scheduled weeks not available and maintenance payments already made.  Buffalo Bob


----------



## silentg (Jun 25, 2018)

Buffalo Bob said:


> Fishermen's Village will legally be defaulting on the contract if they don't give credit for scheduled weeks not available and maintenance payments already made.  Buffalo Bob


We are out of it completely now. Didn’t pay anything. Sorry if you did. Just not enough trust in them .
Silentg


----------



## Barbera Gittens (Aug 11, 2018)

Kathi fisher said:


> I just got the latest info letter. I think it is time to contact the State of Florida re: this assessment, re Fl Statute2017, Title XL, Chapter 721. And the Timeshare Consumer Association . I don’t know how many owners or how to get the list, but we need to speak as a “whole” group, even a class action. There is something very unconventional occurring. Florida deals with hurricane damage every year but. It like this. Kathi Fisher



I just received my 650. Check back with a terminated letter. It took them four months to return my check. they have an plan. We should contact someone as a whole.


----------



## silentg (Aug 13, 2018)

TUGBrian said:


> looks like this made a local news station at least
> 
> http://www.winknews.com/2018/05/03/...led-fees-resort-says-need-repair-irma-damage/


Such a terrible news report. Why didn’t WINK contact someone at Fishermen’s Village to hear what they had to say. We did the same as the lady in the video. Just are done with it.
If Fishermen’s Village is turning into a high priced hotel, then just be honest and don’t take the money from the timeshare owners, who if they pay, still will not get use of the timeshare.
All I see happening is the BBB will make a claim and Fishermen’s Village will return the money paid by the people for repairs.
We have no claim. We were not owners. Just had a RTU contract that we walked away from when we opted out.
Silentg


----------



## Southern City Girl (Nov 10, 2018)

We have been Fisherman's Village owners for years and years as well and our maintenance fees hasn't been this high ever. We received 4 bills with different balances due which was so strange. We felt like something was completely wrong so didn't pay for the first time ever. We searched the web only to find this blog and to discover what has happened. Do you think our contract automatically terminated when we didn't send the fees? Will we have to request termination? We want to opt out completely as well!! We paid hefty for this timeshare but would rather just be done with it completely and take the loss! Please advise.


----------

